# S4 Reliability?



## vw_nutta (Jun 5, 2004)

I'm planning on taking a tour around europe next year for 6 weeks and will be after a car to do it in and keep for a summer then sell on. Was thinking TT but not much room in one of those so I was looking around and found S4s are dead cheap, about 14-16K for a 270bhp twin-turbo monster! cool!

I'm just after any horry stories/where the car has any weakness points?
The ones I've seen are about 66K on a 98-99.

Seeing as its a turbo motor I think it'd be rude not to get it chipped while I'm away. 8)

This is well cool, looking at all the cars I CAN afford! insurance finally come down to a more reasonable level.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm not trying to get rid of you, honest :wink: but you'll get much better answers to this question on rs246.com.


----------



## vw_nutta (Jun 5, 2004)

cheers. Thanks for the nice reply, just looked about and theres some pretty bitchy comments flying about. :roll:


----------



## mog (Aug 24, 2002)

I'm sure that you will find that none of the comments on RS246 are bitchy but more like just tongue in cheek as all the users are very friendly.

Mog


----------

